
Windows 7 to scale to 256 processors - nreece
http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=1687
======
coolestuk
Back in 1996, OS/2 (the unloved stepchild of Microsoft and IBM) could scale to
64 processors. I believe it was actually higher than that, but IBM would only
certify it as 64 CPUs because that was what they'd done the testing on.

<http://www.redbooks.ibm.com/redbooks/pdfs/sg245393.pdf>

------
pdubroy
256 cores ought to be enough for anybody.

------
trapper
Minimum requirements eh?

------
mattmaroon
Damn, I was really hoping for a 257 core machine.

------
wmf
Jokes aside, a 64-core Larrabee (should it exist) would have 256 threads. A
two-socket Larrabee system would have 512.

------
jacobscott
does anyone have experience with windows based HPC? Seems like this is an area
where *nix has long dominated.

